
Ask HN: Feedback for App - jamarante
On top of the HTML5 canvas element, we have developed a website builder that lets designers create web content visually without having to worry about tedious things like the DOM or CSS styling. Through stencils, designers can integrate structured API data into their designs by re-using templates they only have to build or edit once. Our main goal is to give web designers a tool that allows them to create websites that work and perform as well as websites created by professional developers.<p>We are gonna launch a campaign in Indiegogo soon, and we would love it if you checked it out. Any feedback would be awesome and extremely appreciated. If you have any questions about the app, don’t hesitate to ask! :)<p>Home Page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;moebius.io<p>Indiegogo (Preview) Campaign Link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;project&#x2F;preview&#x2F;240b4149<p>Demo Video Link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;moebiusio&#x2F;demo
======
pedalpete
Wow, very impressive. As a developer, I'm not in need of such a tool, but
you've clearly put a lot of effort in and it looks great.

Who do you think the target market is for your product, and how are you going
to reach them?

Can you explain what you mean by "on top of html5 canvas"? I looked through
the source code for your moebius page, and I assume was built using moebius. I
has the html tags, so I'm not clear on what you are doing with the canvas
element.

Congrats, nicely done.

~~~
jamarante
Thanks a lot for the feedback!!! :D

Now for your questions...

Web designers are the target market. Since last week I have been mailing web
design blogs, bloggers, etc. Standard promo stuff.

moebius.io uses conventional HTML+CSS code written by me, I still have not
completely finished the functionality for the video and form elements. You can
be sure as soon as I have those fledged out (mid-summer, couple of months
prior to releasing beta) the home page will be published with the app.

If you have any more questions I'll be happy to answer them!

------
jamarante
Home Page [http://moebius.io](http://moebius.io)

Indiegogo (Preview) Campaign Link
[https://www.indiegogo.com/project/preview/240b4149](https://www.indiegogo.com/project/preview/240b4149)

Demo Video Link
[https://vimeo.com/moebiusio/demo](https://vimeo.com/moebiusio/demo)

